

Citrix Acquires Podio - niels
https://blog.citrixonline.com/citrix-acquires-podio-adding-new-ways-for-you-to-work-and-collaborate

======
iusable
Podio - great app! Used it for a while but after seeing the simplicity of
Trello, had to move. But Podio is really great if you like the extra features.

------
pazimzadeh
There are so many companies/products that I only discover due to being
acquired.

------
jjoergensen
Podio is actually quite cool... But where is Citrix going? Are they still
relevant as a company?

~~~
reinhardt
Relevant? GoToMeeting is #2 in enterprise online meeting software, right after
Webex.

------
andryharyanto
I hope Citrix will keep Podio as is, and integrate them well (just like
HipChat).

------
sunir
The Podio guys are great. Congrats!

------
verganileonardo
And what will happen to Podio?

~~~
brown9-2
_How will Podio customers be affected by the acquisition?

You’ll start seeing the Citrix brand on the Podio website, but beyond that,
not much should change for you. Podio will continue to provide its great
service to you, just as it always has. As we move forward, the Podio team will
be working with their new colleagues at Citrix to offer even greater value for
Podio users and customers.

Will Podio still be free?

Podio will continue to offer a free option as well as a premium service
choice. Details on pricing can be found at
<https://company.podio.com/pricing.*>

[http://blog.podio.com/2012/04/11/q-a-with-citrixs-
bernardo-d...](http://blog.podio.com/2012/04/11/q-a-with-citrixs-bernardo-de-
albergaria/)

~~~
verganileonardo
Thanks! :)

